# Ford Expidition and F250 Door lock problem



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife has a 2001 Ford F250 and I have a 2002 Expedition. Both are having issues with the electric door locks on the passenger side. When you hit the unlock teh passenger side tries to unlock but most of the time doesn't. I have read about a fix for the motors but am unsure how to get the unit out. I have taken the panel off of my expedition and tried to get the lock motor out but can't figure out how to get the linkage undone. A new unit is almost $100 each. Its more of an inconvieniance than anything especially on the Expedition since there is no key access on the passenger side. I am also baffled as to why it is only the passenger side. Any ideas or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> When you hit the unlock teh passenger side tries to unlock but most of the time doesn't.


Ayuh,... Spray the linkages with spray *Lube*...

They probably don't need replacin'...


----------



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Bondo, On the expedition I lubed up the linkage before I put the door panel back on. It worked a few times and then stopped again. Another strange thing as when it is cold out it seems to work more than when it is warm.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey folks. Thought my 5 years as a Ford tech might be handy. The Exped and F250 door lock actuators are well known for getting very weak after a few years. I've replaced about 40-50 pairs of these over the years. There's a revised part for them. Don't go aftermarket. Some places still sell the old design. They're not too difficult to replace. Good luck!


----------



## danrb007 (Jan 4, 2011)

I tried getting it out but couldn't figure out how. Do i have to take the latch and window rail loose to get it out?


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, the latch must come out. It's best to pop all the linkage rods off while it's still bolted up (a pain I know). Then 3 torx bolts. Yeah, remove the one lower bolt on the window track/rail and pull down, the upper is retained by a spring clip (make SURE it get lined up on reassembly or the window will travel very slowly). Then you can finagle the latch out and swap the actuator over. If I remember there are dedicated left & right actuators. Good luck! I'm battling a newer Super Duty with broken exhaust studs right now >:-|


----------

